

(Case Study) Electronic Arts Symbol, Negative Effect on Ads - benpof
http://blog.ads.pof.com/2012/04/09/brand-reputation-has-an-effect-on-your-electronic-arts-need-for-speed-world-results/

======
K2h
Maybe everyone already associates EA with driving games, so if the logo is
missing, the ad is more interested because it could be "something else".

